# Top Fuel Dragster Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I found another few minutes and got these posted as well. Lots of good close ups so you can see what the cars look like a little better:thumbsup:

-Paul

AW 4-Gear Release 10 - Top Fuel Dragsters


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pics Paul.

The 'paint' schemes and sponsor details are amazing on all the drag cars AW has released. I reaaly like the full body wraps they are using.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice Paul. Excellent work as per the usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great reviews P64...Thanks for taking the time!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like their paint schemes, but why don't they chrome the engines?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I really like their paint schemes, but why don't they chrome the engines?


Paint schemes *are* good, but the engines?... they still look like a snap-together kit. :drunk:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

They look just like AWs :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Pinewood Derby Motors DO leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Paint schemes *are* good, but the engines?... they still look like a snap-together kit. :drunk:


I agree. All the effort to make the rest of the car look good and they put a really poor representation of an engine on there.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

First thing I do, is paint that gold chassis clip black. That thing stands out like a sore thumb?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

To the folks that have one of these in-hand... are these 1/64th scale? or do they slip over that mark into perhaps a larger scale? I'm just wondering because it seems to me these are perfect candidates for an engine-ectomy. Gotta be some diecast or model kit engines that would really lend some realism to these if you transplanted the engines.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pine Wood motor!*

if you didn't get a sampler of my resin motors, PM me with your mailing address.
anyway ......





































didn't paint any of it and the bug catcher is separate. 
just another Pine Wood Derby motor.
LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks way better Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WOW! Nice job on the motor Al!!!!! Very nice!!


----------

